# Aquael - Leddy smart?



## Alexander W. (9 Aug 2015)

Hi,
Is there some here who have experience with the lamp?
Is it powerfull enough for 'Monte Carlo' ?

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/lighting/aquael-leddy-smart-plant


----------



## pepedopolous (10 Aug 2015)

Alexander W. said:


> Is it powerfull enough for 'Monte Carlo' ?


Yes, because 'Monte Carlo doesn't need a lot of light.

P


----------



## Alexander W. (11 Aug 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Ewa (19 Aug 2015)

Yes it will! I have it in my Aquael 30 with Leddy light


----------



## Alexander W. (19 Aug 2015)

Ok
Thank you very much.


----------



## The_Iceman (21 Aug 2015)

Hi All,

just to add my 2 Cents.
The Leddy is quite nice, and (for a small tank) powerfull enough to grow HCC:


Update on the trade-show tank by Christian Witt, Flickr
This is the 10L Aquel tank.
Filter and CO2 difusor are creating a lot of shadow on the left side

Cheers,
Chris


----------

